# 2028 Olympic Summer Games - Bids



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I want Doha for 2028 though not at August but September


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

If they have enough money to buy out the IOC like they did with FIFA...


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

swifty78 said:


> If they have enough money to buy out the IOC like they did with FIFA...


Hahahhaha they have!!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd really like to see Toronto host the games. As others have mentioned, we will have to wait and see who the 2024 Olympics go to.


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

I want Busan or Buenos Aires for 2028


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

mw123 said:


> I'd really like to see Toronto host the games. As others have mentioned, we will have to wait and see who the 2024 Olympics go to.


Yes . They lost to Beijing in 2001 for the 2008 Games


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*'The UAE could host the Olympics in 2028'*

As the Games get off to a flying start in Rio, people in Dubai and the UAE can look forward to the possibility of one day also living in an Olympic host city. That's according to IAAF president and former athlete Lord Sebastian Coe, who in an interview with The National, claims the UAE has the "ability to meet the infrastructural demands" of holding the greatest sporting event in the world. "It is a country with clearly defined sporting and national ambitions," said the man behind London’s successful 2012 Olympic bid. 

Lord Coe did bring up the question on all of your minds right now - won't it be way too hot? "Climate is clearly a factor and that would have to be planned around in partnership with the international sporting community, federations and governing bodies. "But if the challenges of the sporting calendar could be navigated through, then the UAE could think about the potential of the Games," he said. Lord Coe's comments seem to suggest that, as in the case of the 2022 Qatar World Cup, the possibility of hosting the Olympics during the winter months could make the UAE a much more feasible option.

The next Olympic Games that the UAE is eligible to host are in 2028, with bidding beginning in 2019 and the winner being announced in 2021. Lord Coe also pointed out that Dubai’s Expo2020 will "cement the UAE’s position and reputation as a forward-thinking, progressive and amazingly ambitious nation". "(Furthermore) the success of events like the Formula One Etihad Airways Abu Dhabi Grand Prix and the Fifa Under 17s World Cup UAE 2013 have shown that the UAE has the ability and experience to stage complex, international sports events on a grand scale," he added. The UAE has never submitted a formal bid but with Lord Coe's comments in mind and the fact that either Dubai or Abu Dhabi could become the first city ever in the Middle East to host the Games, the Time Out team has nothing but words of encouragement.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/sportandoutdoor/news/72700-the-uae-could-host-the-olympics-in-2028


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Are you sure you want the Olympics?

The double edged sword of Olympic hosting:

https://supermouseblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/10/the-olympic-chalice/


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

PARIS 2024
NEW YORK CITY 2028


----------



## Alecswtzu (May 10, 2016)

I am all for New York, it could be interesting.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Obviously New York is a big enough city for the Olympics (duh) but an NY bid has a problem that most bids from the USA have, and it's not just lukewarm or even negative public support. There is a big infrastructure reason that holds US cities back: the lack of justification for a large Athletics stadium. To host an Olympics a city needs to have a +65,000 seat Track and Field stadium. It's hard for something like that to not end up as a white elephant, and pretty much every US city would have to build one from scratch. LA is the only major American City that has a 60,000 plus seat stadium for Track and Field (the LA Coliseum), and not having to build a brand new T&F stadium is one big reason why LA is bidding in the first place. There is always talk that you can build a "temporary" stadium but that idea is almost always chucked by the wayside for being impractical.
In 2012 New York's plan was to build the Olympic Stadium and then convert it into the new home of the New York Jets. However the Jets are now firmly ensconced at MetLife Stadium and there's no obvious client for a new large venue. I guess it could be downsized for NYC FC but that brings up the issues with temporary stadiums. And any flashy new Olympics Stadium in NY will probably cost 2 billion plus dollars. Can you really imagine New Yorkers forking over that kind of money for a two week event that a lot of them already think they're superior to? Oh, and the land slated for the Olympic Stadium has already been taken over by the Hudson Yards development, so a NY bid would have to find a brand new spot for an Olympic Stadium that all Stakeholders can agree on. Lot of hurdles there!

Anyways, regarding 2028, I feel like if LA loses the 2024 games, the main US cities that will fight for a bid will be Washington D.C., Dallas or Philadelphia. And in the end I see the USOC going with Washington for the bid, and it standing a good chance to win the 2028 games.


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

New York or BsAs are my favorite possible bids


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

hugodiekonig said:


> I want Doha for 2028 though not at August but September


HAHAHAHA no not again! I prefer New York to hold 2028 if LA does not get


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> I want Doha for 2028 though not at August but September


please no.

I dont want to see athletes collapsing Live on TV due to headstroke

and dont forget the huge controversy regarding forced labour


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

1772 said:


> A Olympics in the Cote d'Azur?
> Spread out the events along the French Riviera with Nice as the center point.
> Have it in september when its not cramped but the weather is still great. And there are hotels everywhere.


At some point Nice will bid for the Winter Olympics, I hope it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Call me a dreamer, but I want CHICAGO 2028. Hopefully! (Paris, you need to win 2024) 

- BsAs is too soon, perhaps 2032 or 2036 will do.They still need to chage many sports infrastructure. 
- Doha, wel... To me olympics in Doha sound better than the WC (hello 2006 Asian Games). 
- Brisbane or Melbourne, why not? 
- Korea, too soon after Pyeonchang 2018. 
- Toronto, perfect, but I still want Chicago 2028 :lol:


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

larsul said:


> It would be disastrous.. Argentina doesn't have the money necessary to comply with the IOC requirements.
> Just take a look at the Argentine Football/soccer league.. only 3 decent stadiums out of 20 ... the rest are crap and should be demolished a long time ago..


You been here? It doesn't seems like. You don't know anything about and we're talking about an event to be held within twelve years!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *'The UAE could host the Olympics in 2028'*
> 
> As the Games get off to a flying start in Rio, people in Dubai and the UAE can look forward to the possibility of one day also living in an Olympic host city. That's according to IAAF president and former athlete Lord Sebastian Coe, who in an interview with The National, claims the UAE has the "ability to meet the infrastructural demands" of holding the greatest sporting event in the world. "It is a country with clearly defined sporting and national ambitions," said the man behind London’s successful 2012 Olympic bid.
> 
> ...


i do hope they could host Olympics by September

July... August are very hot months for UAE


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

No Gulf state should host the Olympics with their love of slave labor and hatred of basic human rights.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^This is the kind of politicsed rhetoric that host cities are increasingly attracting.

Are ya sure you want the Olympics?:

https://supermouseblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/10/the-olympic-chalice/


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

hugodiekonig said:


> i do hope they could host Olympics by September
> 
> July... August are very hot months for UAE


Not likely. The Summer Olympics will always be in August until 2032.



> *NBC can dictate race times after paying billions for broadcast rights through 2032*
> 
> Michael Phelps doesn't even need to get his swimsuit on until 8.30 p.m. on Friday. By the time he races in Rio, it will be after 9 p.m. Other nights, it's been close to midnight. That's got to mess with the schedules of Olympians, many of whom usually practise early in the morning. So what gives?
> 
> ...


It means until 2032, it would be difficult to host the Summer Olympics in the Middle East and North Africa (too hot in August) and in Buenos Aires where the daily mean temperature in August (winter) is 12C.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^This is the kind of politicsed rhetoric that host cities are increasingly attracting.

Are ya sure you want the Olympics?:

https://supermouseblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/10/the-olympic-chalice/


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

please create a poll on this thread!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

ainvan said:


> Not likely. The Summer Olympics will always be in August until 2032.
> 
> 
> 
> It means until 2032, it would be difficult to host the Summer Olympics in the MENA (too hot in August) and in Buenos Aires where the daily mean temperature in August (winter) is 12C.


I mean Dubai... August is still a hot month for Dubai


----------



## *SFCboy* (Nov 15, 2008)

i want guadalajara mexico in 2028.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^This is the kind of politicsed rhetoric that host cities are increasingly attracting.
> 
> Are ya sure you want the Olympics?:
> 
> https://supermouseblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/10/the-olympic-chalice/


Slavery isn't politics. It's human rights.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

*Dubai*

the matter of whether Dubai can host or not is based on the timing only. in 2000 Sydney hosted it between [ Opening ceremony 15 September-
Closing ceremony 1 October] and the weather was between [ 15 C. to 22 C.]. Now the weather in Dubai at this time is normally between [ 28 C. to 40 C.] So if they give it to Dubai they should push it to 1st Oct until Mid Oct. The IOC decision on Summer Olympics 2028 will be on March 2021 (Just after Dubai Expo 2020), so they have to bid in 2018.:cheers: 

in terms of Infrastructure, by that time Dubai will nail it along side with Emirates of Abu Dhabi and Sharjah, other Emirates will be adequate for hosting football games. Etihad Rail, Dubai and Abu Dhabi Rapid Transit Systems will be on a full throttle. 

*The Major Issues and Controversies are as follows:

1- Human Rights issues (Salve Workers,Prostitution, etc)
2- LGBT Rights issues (some cases are banned from entering for Unknown Reasons) 
3- Islamic Traditions and Taboos( Clothing, Drinking, etc)
4- Major Issues that do not exist but they have to exist because *CNN,NBC,BBC* :lol:and others are Covering the Event.
5- Israeli Athletes and Spectators.
6- Visa System (now 70 Countries Can Enter Without Visa) 
7- Uneducated Police Personal in Airport and other places. 
8-Very weak Olympic Committee( UAE is one of the weakest olympic teams in Olympics)
9- Sport is not taken as professional ( Locals are not interested in sports, busy with their cars and women )


*Strong Reasons for Dubai to Host Summer Olympics 2028: 

1- Great Infrastructure 
2- Many Hotels ( 700 in 2015 and 1000 in 2020)
3-Safety( Crime Rate is Very Low and its almost Zero)
4-Strong Government (Wont have any money issues in terms of constructing new Venues)
5-Touristic City ( Spectators will enjoy many water parks, theme parks, Shopping Centers, and great beaches)
6-Many Optimistic Sports Venues(Rugby, Golf, Swimming, Football[ 5 Stadiums in UAE are enough], Handball, Basketball, Table Tennis, Badminton, Tennis, Judo, and Many Others)
7-They Have Hosted Many Major International Events(FIFA U-20,U-17 World Cups, FIFA CWC, Many Other Intl. Events on a Yearly Basis)
8-The Weather in October in Great for the beach and outdoor events. Avg. 29 C. [Water Temperature 25 to 30 C.][Low Temperature 23°C 73°F High Temperature 35°C 95°F] Similar to Atlanta 1996.
9-Not Far from Other Emirates, a Maximum of 4 Hours Driving(or Less By Future Train Ready By 2025) takes to Fujairah or Ras Alkhaimah some great resorting emirates for relaxing(possibly for Sailing Event)


Thank you.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> the matter of whether Dubai can host or not is based on the timing only. in 2000 Sydney hosted it between [ Opening ceremony 15 September-
> Closing ceremony 1 October] and the weather was between [ 15 C. to 22 C.]. Now the weather in Dubai at this time is normally between [ 28 C. to 40 C.] So if they give it to Dubai they should push it to 1st Oct until Mid Oct. The IOC decision on Summer Olympics 2028 will be on March 2021 (Just after Dubai Expo 2020), so they have to bid in 2018.:cheers:
> 
> in terms of Infrastructure, by that time Dubai will nail it along side with Emirates of Abu Dhabi and Sharjah, other Emirates will be adequate for hosting football games. Etihad Rail, Dubai and Abu Dhabi Rapid Transit Systems will be on a full throttle.
> ...


well i believe the cultural aspects are of great consideration... 

whats the matter with Israeli spectators? still hate?


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

*SFCboy* said:


> i want guadalajara mexico in 2028.


2028 is too soon. I thought hosting the 2018 YOG would give GDL a great chance for the Olympic... But since they won't and with the FINA WC topic still warm, GDL should try for 2032 or 2036, they have great venues (I was in the 2011 Pan ams) and would be an intresting host.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

A Brisbane 2028 games is ideal. It would be 28 years after the Sydney Olympics which were the last games hosted in Oceania. Joint-bidding with the Gold Coast (host of the 2018 Commonwealth Games) could be a possibility. 

Brisbane and the Gold Coast have all the infrastructure to host such event


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

Buenos Aires deserve


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

How about Africa... what city has the greatest potential to host Olympic Games?


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

hugodiekonig said:


> How about Africa... what city has the greatest potential to host Olympic Games?


None... but Johannesburg/Cape Town in South Africa or Cairo/Alexandria in Egypt would be interesting :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hps95 said:


> None... but Johannesburg/Cape Town in South Africa or Cairo/Alexandria in Egypt would be interesting :cheers:


i go for... cape Town... I want Olympic Games to be hosted one day on African Soil...


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

The Summer Olympics 2028 should be in Africa, it's about time  

2000 in Oceania
2004 in Europe
2008 in Asia
2012 in Europe 
2016 in the Americas
2020 in Asia
2024 would be in Europe 
2028 could be in Africa, the Americas or Oceania
2032 would be in Asia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

ainvan said:


> The Summer Olympics 2028 should be in Africa, it's about time
> 
> 2000 in Oceania
> 2004 in Europe
> ...


Just like the justification made by Rio in 2009... that the South America must be given the chance to host the Olympic Games


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

ainvan said:


> The Summer Olympics 2028 should be in Africa, it's about time
> 
> 2000 in Oceania
> 2004 in Europe
> ...


Is just América, without the S.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Runninlikehell said:


> Is just América, without the S.


Many people consider North America and South America two distinct subcontinents jointly called the Americas.  

Moreover, in most part of the world, people assume America is the United States. I know Latin Americans bitterly resent that. In their opinion, America is Brazil, Argentina and others. 

In order to avoid confusion with the rest of the world, I chose to be neutral with the Americas. Let's not go into geopolitics


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ So wrong. Confusing people with your confusion, is helping to grow more ignorance about it. The whole continent is América, divided in 3: North, Centre and South, but that's it. There's no "Americas", you just invented that.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Runninlikehell said:


> ^^ So wrong. Confusing people with your confusion, helps to grow more ignorance about it. The whole continent is América, divided in 3: North, Centre and South, but that's it. There's no "Americas", you invented that.


Why do I want to do that? Just search on Google "the Americas" by yourself to find out, simple as that. 

Some people in the Middle East and Asia think America as the US. I hope they don't mean death to Brazil or Argentina or another country in Latam. That would be scary :shocked:


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

^^


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

South Africa has a few cities that could easily host, but local authorities in Cape Town have already stated that the Olympics aren't a priority. Meanwhile, local authorities in Durban want to bid, hence hosting the Commonwealth Games as a precursor. It seems they'll also have the support of National Government if they decide to go ahead.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Lydon said:


> South Africa has a few cities that could easily host, but local authorities in Cape Town have already stated that the Olympics aren't a priority. Meanwhile, local authorities in Durban want to bid, hence hosting the Commonwealth Games as a precursor. It seems they'll also have the support of National Government if they decide to go ahead.


I wonder if they'll follow Rio's lead in terms of how they used the PanAms as a 'stepping stone'.

i.e. run for 2028 hoping but not expecting to win (after all this decision will be made before Durban 2022). This would give them an opportunity to learn about the bid process and the people involved. Then, after having hosted a - hopefully - successful CWGs in 2022 really go for broke for 2032, which will be decided in 2025.

It would mirror Rio's timeline almost exactly. (bid for 2012 Olympics and fail, host successful 2007 PanAms, come back in 2009 and win bid for 2016 Olympics)


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

RobH said:


> I wonder if they'll follow Rio's lead in terms of how they used the PanAms as a 'stepping stone'.
> 
> i.e. run for 2028 hoping but not expecting to win (after all this decision will be made before Durban 2022). This would give them an opportunity to learn about the bid process and the people involved. Then, after having hosted a - hopefully - successful CWGs in 2022 really go for broke for 2032, which will be decided in 2025.
> 
> It would mirror Rio's timeline almost exactly. (bid for 2012 Olympics and fail, host successful 2007 PanAms, come back in 2009 and win bid for 2016 Olympics)


There's a chance they'll go for 2028, but I think 2032 is more likely. Officials seem to have indicated as much. With that being such a while away, other South African cities may change their minds about bidding, but National Government is likely to support Durban due to them having hosted the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## SypsiloN (Mar 20, 2013)

Amsterdam 2028, a 100 years after they last held it there.

Dutch government officials have been mentioning it in the media, but still far from anything concrete.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lydon said:


> South Africa has a few cities that could easily host, but local authorities in Cape Town have already stated that the Olympics aren't a priority. Meanwhile, local authorities in Durban want to bid, hence hosting the Commonwealth Games as a precursor. It seems they'll also have the support of National Government if they decide to go ahead.


Its about time for Africa.... go!


----------



## Joseph20102011 (Nov 1, 2010)

I want Buenos Aires to host 2028 Summer Olympic Games.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Guys, the IOC shouldn't be giving the rights to host the Olympics based upon the fact the region/country has never hosted the Olympics before. There's a huge risk that the games will end up becoming a huge bust for the nation, like what happened with Sochi, and as it appears now, Rio. 

The games should be given to a city and nation that can demonstrate they will manage the games well, and can afford the costs.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Guys, the IOC shouldn't be giving the rights to host the Olympics based upon the fact the region/country has never hosted the Olympics before. There's a huge risk that the games will end up becoming a huge bust for the nation, like what happened with Sochi, and as it appears now, Rio.
> 
> The games should be given to a city and nation that can demonstrate they will manage the games well, and can afford the costs.


Of course. But if a city demonstrates it has the ability to host the Olympics and the continent hasn't hosted it before, it seems like a bit of a no-brainer to me?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Guys, the IOC shouldn't be giving the rights to host the Olympics based upon the fact the region/country has never hosted the Olympics before. There's a huge risk that the games will end up becoming a huge bust for the nation, like what happened with Sochi, and as it appears now, Rio.
> 
> The games should be given to a city and nation that can demonstrate they will manage the games well, and can afford the costs.


Brazil has the 8th largest world economy as the 8th largest public budget. Rio was paid by 3-4 days of tax collecting. Not sure what we are talking about.

Said that, IOC should rethink the entire process, making less demands, otherwise few cities will risk to bid. I'd love to see less important cities hosting.


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Its time to New York, Buenos Aires or South Africa!


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Buenos Aires! :banana: the city in the 2017-2023 period will receive USD 13 billion in transport investment


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur 2028


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Potential bids

*EUROPE*
Budapest, Hungary
Berlin, Germany
Milan, Italy
Amsterdam or Rotterdam, Netherlands
Kazan, Saint Petersburg or Sochi, Russia

*ASIA*
Busan, South Korea
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Singapore, Singapore
Doha, Qatar

*AFRICA*
Casablanca, Morocco
Nairobi, Kenya
Johannesburg, South Africa

*AMERICAS*
Buenos Aires, Argentina

*OCEANIA*
Brisbane, Queensland, Australia
Melbourne, Victoria, Australia


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

If 2024 goes to Europe I'd like to see the Olympics return to America in 2028: either Toronto or a city in the United States.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Andre Goth said:


> Potential bids
> 
> *AFRICA*
> Johannesburg, South Africa


???


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Lydon said:


> ???


Some sources, here, here


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Andre Goth said:


> Some sources, here, here


The first article makes no mention of Johannesburg bidding for the Olympics. The guy quoted in the article was merely in Johannesburg when he said that SA plans to bid (which was in 2013...that has since changed).

The second article isn't a source at all. Scroll down to Johannesburg, then click on [34] to visit the reference used to back up the claim. You'll notice the reference is a weird satirical article looking back at Boston's hosting of the 2024 Olympics :lol:


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

isaidso said:


> If 2024 goes to Europe I'd like to see the Olympics return to America in 2028: either Toronto or a city in the United States.


enough of USA and Canada

we want new countries!


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Canada has only had one summer edition unless you're including their 2 winter games?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Esp. Canada, they hosted 3 olympic games since 1976! It's time for new places!


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Andre Goth said:


> Potential bids
> 
> *EUROPE*
> Budapest, Hungary
> ...


create a poll with this !!!!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

From Germany...

*"Rhein-Ruhr Olympic City" in 2028*

Sportvermarkter Michael Mronz hält eine deutsche Bewerbung mit dem Zentrum Nordrhein-Westfalen um Olympische Spiele im Jahr 2028 für umsetzbar. «NRW hätte mit einer «Rhein-Ruhr Olympic City»-Bewerbung die notwendigen Strukturen und Voraussetzungen dazu», sagte Mronz der Tageszeitung «Rheinische Post» (Freitag). Ein derartiges Vorhaben sei indes nur dann zu realisieren, wenn eine Städteregion antrete.

Mronz, der mit seiner Agentur MMP Event GmbH unter anderem das Aachener Reitsport-Großereignis CHIO zu einer bedeutenden Marke gemacht hat, hält die Idee vor allem deshalb für umsetzbar, «weil die Sportstätten zu circa siebzig Prozent schon vorhanden sind». Als Beispiele nannte er den Hockey-Park in Mönchengladbach, die Veltins-Arena in Gelsenkirchen für Handball oder die Esprit-Arena in Düsseldorf, wo die Schwimmwettbewerbe stattfinden könnten.

«So könnten sich alle Sportarten vor gigantischen Kulissen präsentieren, was weltweit einzigartig wäre», sagte Mronz. Allerdings sei eine Bewerbung um die Spiele 2028 nicht realistisch, wenn ein europäisches Land für Olympia 2024 den Zuschlag bekommt

Nordrhein-Westfalens Ministerpräsidentin Hannelore Kraft (SPD) hatte bereits Sympathien für eine Olympia-Bewerbung aus Nordrhein-Westfalen bekundet. «Wenn es beim Internationalen Olympischen Komitee die Bereitschaft gibt, sich von Gigantomanie abzuwenden und bescheidenere Spiele zuzulassen, dann könnte ich mir eine NRW-Bewerbung gut vorstellen», sagte sie unlängst dem «Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger».

http://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/article157755069/Rhein-Ruhr-Olympic-City-in-2028.html


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

^^I'm pretty sure Europe will get the 2024 Olympics. Paris and Rome are strong candidates. LA is a strong candidate as well, but it's too soon for the Americas after Rio 2016. Therefore the 2028 Olympics won't be in Europe.

I think the 2028 Summer Olympics will be held in North America, Oceania or Africa. It's too soon for an Asian city after Tokyo 2020. Historically, there was a gap of 12 years or more for the Summer Olympics to be held in the same continent. 

My best guess? NYC or Chicago, Toronto, Melbourne or Brisbane, and Cape Town would be strong candidates. Cape Town would be the first African city to host the Olympics, and the rest of these cities can afford to host the Olympics. 

Like it or not, money is still one of the most important criteria for the IOC. Most likely, the Summer Olympics would always be in a developed country unless it's historical like the first Olympics in South America or Africa. 

If South Africa's economy is getting better, and Cape Town decides to bid, then Cape Town would be the strongest candidate. However, if Cape Town decides to pass the 2028 Olympics, then any North American city would be the strongest candidate. The last time North America hosted the Summer Olympics was Atlanta 1996, earlier than Oceania's Sydney 2000.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

IThomas said:


> From Germany...
> 
> *"Rhein-Ruhr Olympic City" in 2028*


Das ist Wunderbar! I've talked about this issue in other forums, and it's time for Germany to promote Rhein-Ruhr as a single megacity, the first German one. Olympics might be the first step for it.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

IThomas said:


> From Germany...
> 
> *"Rhein-Ruhr Olympic City" in 2028*


NO chance to be elected imho !


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

ainvan said:


> it's too soon for the Americas after Rio 2016


I don't really have a strong opinion as to who should host in 2024, but I find this line of thinking silly. I'm aware of what the Olympic rings stand for, but that doesn't make it less absurd, and I think people put way too much stock into it. Most of the world's population uses either the 7 continent model or the version of the 6 continent model that separates North and South America. Counting them as one continent, but counting Europe, Asia, and Africa and three, seems more than a bit inconsistent. 

Even if you ignore all that, the distance between LA and Rio (10,140 km or 6,300 miles) is, for example, more than twice as far as the distance between Reykjavik and Istanbul (4,117 km or 2,560 miles) which are probably the two most distant significant cities in Europe. So LA and Rio being represented by the same ring on a logo shouldn't really factor into who is picked for 2024.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hps95 said:


> enough of USA and Canada
> 
> we want new countries!


I don't mind if the IOC seeks fresh territory but it's unrealistic to think the summer Olympics won't go back to Canada/US in the next 8-16 years. It will head back there probably sooner rather than later.


----------



## LRenato (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenos Aires or Kuala Lumpur - 2028


----------



## ROCKETI (Jun 6, 2016)

Brisbane AUS for 2028


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

ROCKETI said:


> Brisbane AUS for 2028


hno:

Just 28 years after Sidney. No.

If Europe gets the 2024 edition, this games will go most likeley to North America - or Africa!


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

How rigid are the IOC about the July/August window for the Summer Games?

Cos that rules out the likes of Melbourne, Capetown, Jo-Burg, Buenos Aires as too cold and wintery.
Brisbane temperature would be in the high teens, low twenties.


----------



## MikeC9180 (Mar 23, 2015)

Melbourne hosted the summer games in 1956 between 22nd November and 8th December. So the precedent is there for hosting during the Southern Hemisphere summer though that was at a time when the commercial aspects were obviously far less demanding.

Also worth noting that the Sydney games were held between 15th September and the 1st October. So maybe something like this could be arranged for an autumn games somewhere in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Walbanger said:


> How rigid are the IOC about the July/August window for the Summer Games?
> 
> Cos that rules out the likes of Melbourne, Capetown, Jo-Burg, Buenos Aires as too cold and wintery.
> Brisbane temperature would be in the high teens, low twenties.


It's pretty much rigid until 2032 for the money-centric IOC. However, I think Brisbane would do fine in August for outdoor sports like rowing, cycling, marathon, etc. 



> *NBC can dictate race times after paying billions for broadcast rights through 2032*
> 
> *While it is the International Olympic Committee that draws up the schedule, there is no bigger influence than NBC Sports. It has paid $7.75 billion US, in exchange for the American broadcast rights to every Games through 2032. *That's more than every other broadcaster has paid the IOC combined. At that price, you get a lot of influence.
> 
> ...


American football is like a religion in the US, and the football season in the US starts in early September until January. I believe the European football/soccer season starts in September as well. I think autumn is a busy season for sports in the Northern Hemisphere.

It's unfair, but unfortunately, the biggest television markets in the world are located in the Northern Hemisphere (North America, Europe and East Asia).


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

MikeC9180 said:


> Melbourne hosted the summer games in 1956 between 22nd November and 8th December. So the precedent is there for hosting during the Southern Hemisphere summer though that was at a time when the commercial aspects were obviously far less demanding.
> 
> Also worth noting that the Sydney games were held between 15th September and the 1st October. So maybe something like this could be arranged for an autumn games somewhere in the Southern Hemisphere?


however most Sports seasons have a break now from July to September, and hosting Olympic Games on a November or December would be difficult, it will overlap many sports seasons


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Seattle 2028 if Los Angeles doesn't win.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Guys, the IOC shouldn't be giving the rights to host the Olympics based upon the fact the region/country has never hosted the Olympics before. There's a huge risk that the games will end up becoming a huge bust for the nation, like what happened with Sochi, and as it appears now, Rio.
> 
> 
> 
> The games should be given to a city and nation that can demonstrate they will manage the games well, and can afford the costs.



Bust for Brazil?! Can u prove it? The games were a huge success.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Cities that "deserve" the games:

Buenos Aires
San Francisco
New York
Toronto
Durban/Cape Town
Madrid
Istanbul
Casablanca
Paris
Rome
Budapest
Berlin
St Petersburg
Moscow
Shangai
Seoul
Dubai

Strong bids for the next olympics:

Any american city
Toronto
Paris
Madrid


----------



## Palpatine00 (Jul 31, 2016)

At this moment, Buenos aires is the strongest bid for 2028 olimpic games


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Gold Coast votes no on 2028 Olympics feasibility study*
South-east Queensland's bid to consider hosting the 2028 Olympic Games is off to a crawl. But Brisbane's ratepayers will still contribute $870,000 over the next two years to a feasibility study. It is still three years before a formal bid to host the Games is required. That is after the 2018 Commonwealth Games on the Gold Coast and after the 2018 Invictus Games, which could also go to the Gold Coast.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ympics-feasibility-study-20160823-gqzfjx.html


----------



## iAndy-JaKaRtA (Oct 18, 2008)

^^like the way you wrote 'Instanbul'...

Hahahahahahahaha...


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

pawcio723 said:


> My suggestion cities:
> 
> EUROPE
> Budapest (Hungary)
> ...


Both Baku and Istanbul are representing EOC members cities so rather Europe than Asia


----------



## pawcio723 (Aug 29, 2007)

Galandar said:


> Both Baku and Istanbul are representing EOC members cities so rather Europe than Asia


See our atlas and learn to geography where they reside, moreover, I wrote their proposals cities and not where the city they reside


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CxIxMaN said:


> Kuala Lumpur


If you want to host the world you need to be a place that respects, includes, and accepts the world's people. A Malaysian Olympics? No thank you.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

KL isn't THAT bad - I would go for them over Indonesia.

Otherwise, nowhere in the sandpit please - NO gulf states or iran etc.
I agree with Isaidso and have posted as much - the country must respect women, and minority/religious rights.
To a lesser extent, but still valid, is that the host nation actually has some athletic determination - to better themselves through sport.
SE Asian nations mostly play badmington, table tennis, and diving, but that's it!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Abu Dhabi will Host 2019 Special Summer Olympics


----------



## Imagon Hahaha (Aug 3, 2016)

CxIxMaN said:


> Kuala Lumpur


KL is not gonna host an Olympic in the near future...maybe later


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

pawcio723 said:


> My suggestion cities:
> 
> EUROPE
> Budapest (Hungary)
> ...


Sochi? After the debacle of the 2014 Winter Olympics, as well as before another Moscow Games or a St Petersburg one? HAH.

Ottawa? It'll be Toronto. Only Ottawa for a smaller Commonwealth Games.

Wellington? Even if NZ wanted an Olympics, it's Auckland or nothing. A Winter Games is just too far a dream to become reality.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> If you want to host the world you need to be a place that respects, includes, and accepts the world's people. A Malaysian Olympics? No thank you.


It's just that Kuala Lumpur and Malaysia in general needs an Asian Games first to prove that they can do it. They hosted the 1998 Commonwealth Games and had loads of brand new venues and a new airport etc, but even with all that wealth of venues and infrastructure, they did not become a shortlisted city when they bid for 2008.


----------



## Bartesque (Nov 20, 2016)

Watching this thread with Interest


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

pawcio723 said:


> See our atlas and learn to geography where they reside, moreover, I wrote their proposals cities and not where the city they reside


We can discuss about this topic for hours. They both reside on the crossroads of two continents so neither pure Europe nor pure Asia. However, we are talking about sports and the Olympic Games. Both Turkey and Azerbaijan are members of EOC so when bidding for the Olympic Games they represent Europe not Asia.


----------



## Imagon Hahaha (Aug 3, 2016)

Lord David said:


> It's just that Kuala Lumpur and Malaysia in general needs an Asian Games first to prove that they can do it. They hosted the 1998 Commonwealth Games and had loads of brand new venues and a new airport etc, but even with all that wealth of venues and infrastructure, they did not become a shortlisted city when they bid for 2008.


Correct me if I'm wrong but Malaysia is gonna host an ASIAN games next year right? Or have I mistaken it for an ASEAN game ?wait, was it canceled. .....nvm


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Malaysia should be able to pull off an Olympics regardless.
They are one of the few nations in that region with their heads screwed on right


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

If Paris won the Games 2024 which extra European cities would run for 2028? In particular which American And Asia city? From U.S.A. do You Think NYC could ha ve antica interest? And about Asia do You Think Dubai And Doha could bid forse ti edition? I would See ho EU or Qatar could interprete Games in their astonishing investiments. I know You could Say than would be fake Games But at the same time that would give the ideas for the development in many sectors e.g. Hyperloop for transports. I regret but the future starts there.

Istanbul with the olympic stadium in the bay, like proposed for 2020 'd be incredible.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Pierre de Coubertin said:


> If Paris won the Games 2024 which extra European cities would run for 2028? In particular which American And Asia city? From U.S.A. do You Think NYC could ha ve antica interest? And about Asia do You Think Dubai And Doha could bid forse ti edition? I would See ho EU or Qatar could interprete Games in their astonishing investiments.


Chicago and New York have no interest in hosting the Olympics. I do not think either city will bid again in the next 50 years at least. Los Angeles is the only American city that wants the Olympics.

There are many European Olympic associations that want to bid, but it seems unlikely any of them could pass a referendum. (Even Paris probably would not get a successful result in a referendum, but luckily for the IOC France will not allow a referendum for the 2024 bid.) Saint Petersburg is the most likely European city to bid for 2024, in my opinion.

Dubai and Doha both want to host the Olympics very badly. The question is how many athlete deaths due to heat stroke are acceptable during a Summer Olympic Games.


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

^ i agree. with the way things are right now, LA is the only american city that could host the olympics. if LA does not win in 2024 (everyone knows it will be paris) then the odds are that there will be no american submission for 2028, unless it's LA again or possibly miami. here in san francisco, i can promise you that the city will never vote for the olympics.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Hope Bids Shanghai Olympic 2028


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Nacre said:


> Chicago and New York have no interest in hosting the Olympics. I do not think either city will bid again in the next 50 years at least. Los Angeles is the only American city that wants the Olympics.
> 
> There are many European Olympic associations that want to bid, but it seems unlikely any of them could pass a referendum. (Even Paris probably would not get a successful result in a referendum, but luckily for the IOC France will not allow a referendum for the 2024 bid.) Saint Petersburg is the most likely European city to bid for 2024, in my opinion.
> 
> Dubai and Doha both want to host the Olympics very badly. The question is how many athlete deaths due to heat stroke are acceptable during a Summer Olympic Games.


Please see my posts re: Gulf nations hosting Olympic Games

As far as I can see, the nation must empitomise the ethos of the games:
Fairness to all, respect for all, (gender, race, religion, orientation)
With respect, Gulf nations do not meet these requirements, nor do they have sporting ambitions, so why should they host?
It then becomes some glittering trophy event, to boast about rather than embodies the point of the games in the first place - competition and showing your nations sporting prowess!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nacre said:


> There are many European Olympic associations that want to bid, but it seems unlikely any of them could pass a referendum. (Even Paris probably would not get a successful result in a referendum, but luckily for the IOC France will not allow a referendum for the 2024 bid.)


Polls suggest that the locals support the Paris bid: http://www.lesechos.fr/14/11/2014/l...ent-favorables-a-une-candidature-de-paris.htm

Of course we all know about polls etc.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

tenderforever said:


> ^ i agree. with the way things are right now, LA is the only american city that could host the olympics. if LA does not win in 2024 (everyone knows it will be paris) then the odds are that there will be no american submission for 2028, unless it's LA again or possibly miami. here in san francisco, i can promise you that the city will never vote for the olympics.


There's no way in the world Miami would host the Olympics. And LA has just as good a chance to win the 2024 games as Paris and Budapest.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Olympic Games bid for Brisbane 2028 suffering funding shortfall at feasibility study stage*
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...e/news-story/3ab8909a9b88b7c4ed43eac8d79d9d47


----------



## BenAffleck (Nov 3, 2010)

I will be shocked if Brisbane ends up putting in an offical bid. There is no groundswell support for this, and there are much more 'important' issues that the greater public feels should be on the agenda.


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

:2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents:

Of the producers of London, 2012, Russia 2018, Qatar 2022, Beijing 2022 and Paris 2024, and ... arrives: "Sochi 2028, license to rig"

In the best cinemas;



*"Russia Considering 2028 Summer Olympic Games Bid – Sochi Not Ruled Out As Host"*



http://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-olympic-bids/future-summer-bids/russia-considering-2028-summer-olympic-games-bid-sochi-not-ruled-out-as-host/


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

They'd wanna get their moneys worth outta the costs from 2014 lol


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

After the Russian state-sanctioned drug scandal, I would rather Russia be banned from competing altogether. Giving them hosting rights would be a slap in the face of fair play.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't want any future Olympics going to a nation that actively brutalizes the LGBTQ community. Want to host the world, then one has to include the world ....and not just when the Olympics goes on. 

Russia? No thank you.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Sochi? A downgrade from either LA or Paris? No, thank you like he said.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

If Russia wants a summer Olympics it has to be a grade 1 world city. That means Moscow or, possibly, St Petersburg.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

larsul said:


> It would be disastrous.. Argentina doesn't have the money necessary to comply with the IOC requirements.
> Just take a look at the Argentine Football/soccer league.. only 3 decent stadiums out of 20 ... the rest are crap and should be demolished a long time ago..


That's the problem, people exaggerate the diffilculty level, then the Games become an orgy of overspending on exaggerated stadiums and venues, and then people bash the city for overspending on white elephants....

People bitch about certain cities not being rich enough and then about the same city having spent too much


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*USOC not expected to pursue 2028 Olympics if L.A.'s bid for 2024 Games fails*

The U.S. Olympic Committee has no plans to pursue hosting the 2028 Olympic Games as a contingency in case Los Angeles is not awarded the 2024 Games later this year, according to minutes from a USOC board of directors meeting last month.

International Olympic Committee president Thomas Bach said in December that the organization would study the possibility of awarding both the 2024 and 2028 host cities next September in Lima, Peru, something that IOC members and Olympic insiders have speculated in recent months. Paris and Budapest are also bidding for the 2024 Games.

But after Los Angeles 2024 chief executive Gene Sykes and other bid committee officials briefed the USOC board last month, the board reiterated that its focus is only on securing the 2024 Games.

“Board discussion followed as to public reports that the IOC may consider naming hosts for both the 2024 and 2028 Games during 2017,” according to the minutes. “After a full and frank exchange of ideas, issues, and possibilities, there was general agreement that the LA 2024 bid is specifically configured and calculated for 2024 rather than 2028 activation; neither LA 2024 nor the USOC have focused at all on the possibility of any bid other than for the 2024 Games; and the USOC Board does not foresee pursuing any bid other than for the 2024 Games.”

The board position echoes statements made to the Los Angeles City Council last month.

“We don’t know anything about what they intend to do,” Sykes said during a meeting held by the city council’s committee on Los Angeles’ bid. “They have not spoken to us about this directly so we have no insight and I would just make sure that I’m very, very clear we’re bidding for 2024. And the presentation here, the budget here, all of our work is aimed at 2024. We’ve given no consideration to 2028 at this point. I don’t want there to be any (confusion).”


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Spanish Olympic Committee President claims Madrid "deserves" to host Olympics*

In an interview with Spanish newspaper AS, Blanco believes Madrid have earned the right to stage the Olympic and Paralympic Games following four failed attempts. The city bid unsuccessfully for the Games in 1972, 2012, 2016 and 2020. He also claimed the Spanish capital has the required facilities to host the event and criticised the current state of infrastructure used for the Olympics in Rio de Janeiro last year.

It followed reports that the Maracanã Stadium, the venue for the Opening and Closing Ceremonies at Rio 2016, had fallen into disrepair. “There is no city that deserves the Games more than Madrid,” Blanco told AS. “Now we see what is happening in Rio. Madrid, without doing anything, already has 80 per cent of the facilities. In Madrid we made three consecutive trials we have to rest. But this city cannot go without accepting a Games.”

Blanco’s comments seem to suggest Madrid may launch a candidacy for the 2028 Olympics and Paralympics, although he did not directly reference that edition of the Games.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

IThomas said:


> *Spanish Olympic Committee President claims Madrid "deserves" to host Olympics*
> 
> In an interview with Spanish newspaper AS, Blanco believes Madrid have earned the right to stage the Olympic and Paralympic Games following four failed attempts. The city bid unsuccessfully for the Games in 1972, 2012, 2016 and 2020. He also claimed the Spanish capital has the required facilities to host the event and criticised the current state of infrastructure used for the Olympics in Rio de Janeiro last year.
> 
> ...


Those Castilians' brains are still baking in the sun.


----------



## P3tru (Oct 20, 2016)

IThomas said:


> *Spanish Olympic Committee President claims Madrid "deserves" to host Olympics*
> 
> In an interview with Spanish newspaper AS, Blanco believes Madrid have earned the right to stage the Olympic and Paralympic Games following four failed attempts. The city bid unsuccessfully for the Games in 1972, 2012, 2016 and 2020. He also claimed the Spanish capital has the required facilities to host the event and criticised the current state of infrastructure used for the Olympics in Rio de Janeiro last year.
> 
> ...



He's saying shit! Maracanã really has problems, but for political reasons. The rest of the equipment used in the games of Rio continue in great conditions and are being used very well by the population. Madrid wants to have the privilege that Rio had and become an Olympic venue? Okay, that's their right, but do it without trying to belittle the other cities. It is because of that pride and arrogance that they were defeated four times.


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

Would be funny if Madrid gets the 2028 olympics, just after they finished rebuilding the olympic stadium to a football stadium for Atlético Madrid. The new olympic stadium they would build, would be even more of a white horse than the ones of other previous host cities. Of course they have a lot of other facilities, but they would still be throwing away hundreds of millions of euros.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

They planned to use the non athletics version of the stadium in their 2020 bid so they'd do the same again. It'd involve building some kind of platform for athletics and capacity would be relatively small for an Olympic stadium as a result but that is, I think, what the plan would be as it was for 2020.

I hope Madrid bids again in the future. They'd be stupid to bid for 2028 if Paris or Budapest gets 2024 though. It'd be a repeat of their pointless 2016 effort.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

P3tru said:


> He's saying shit! Maracanã really has problems, but for political reasons. The rest of the equipment used in the games of Rio continue in great conditions and are being used very well by the population. Madrid wants to have the privilege that Rio had and become an Olympic venue? Okay, that's their right, but do it without trying to belittle the other cities. It is because of that pride and arrogance that they were defeated four times.


What political reasons? Was it because they needlessly reconfigured the whole seating bowl for the Maracanã, just for the World Cup (and Olympics) when the whole seating arrangement was perfectly fine?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*2028 Olympics, the Milan's dream: a fascinating and possible challenge.*










If you want to know who is the big LA supporter for the 2024 Olympics, the answer is quite simple: Milan. Fashion capital and Italy's financial hub dreams to get the 2028 Summer Olympic Games. And if Rome Mayor, Virginia Raggi, has suddendly decided to interrupt the 2024 Olympic bid of the Eternal city -promoted by the previous city administration, the Italian government, the Italian National Olympic Committee and various organizations, businesses and schools- this time Milan doesn't intend to stay silent. Milan is a player that studies the moves before to act. The city knows that there will be other competitive cities and countries: for this reason have been raised questions about the limits of the city and how to overcome them; and understand what are the strong points that can make Milan a special Olympic candidate city.

In this era, sport is submissive to business: this has overwhelmed the original, authentic spirit of the Olympics. IOC president, Thomas Bach, aims to protect the Olympics from the contamination of intrusive economic interests and the manipulation of national political ambitions. That's why have been discouraged the construction sports facilities that last only three weeks. There also is the indication to do not concentrate the Games in narrow urban spaces generating congestion and chaos. The new idea about Olympics is to create polycentric games able to involve city places either different for culture, social or economics aspects. Any gap can be filled exclusively with targeted and selective investments. The IOC suggested to build sports plants that endure over time, designed for the enjoyment of sports lovers, but more generally for those who love entertainment and culture.

Year by year, Milan has found a new idea on how regenerating the city, improving the quality of life for all its citizens. The new city administration wants to continue on this path. Speaking about sports, during the electoral campaign, Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala said that among his dreams there was the construction of new multifunctional indoor arena and a covered Olympic swimming pool. Finally, something is moving now. 

Among other venues, Palalido (basketball/volleyball arena) is still under construction; while about Velodromo Vigorelli "we continue the extraordinary maintenance for the total redevelopment of the plant". Meanwhile, after works done for the UEFA Champions League 2016 Finale, Stadio Giuseppe Meazza is waiting the complete restyling that should be financed by Inter FC. But another news should come from AC Milan: it seems that new owners might build new stadium.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

BenAffleck said:


> I will be shocked if Brisbane ends up putting in an offical bid. There is no groundswell support for this, and there are much more 'important' issues that the greater public feels should be on the agenda.


Would be terrible for the Olympics' political angle on equality, fraternity, brotherhood of man etc to have it hosted in USA in '24 and Aus in '28 when both govt's are heading more toward racist policies and exclusionism and narrow-mindedness / bigotry and shallow end politics


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Marsupalami said:


> Would be terrible for the Olympics' political angle on equality, fraternity, brotherhood of man etc to have it hosted in USA in '24 and Aus in '28 when both govt's are heading more toward racist policies and exclusionism and narrow-mindedness / bigotry and shallow end politics


Well, the whole world is headed in that direction. It's not as if Russia, China, Azerbaijan, etc would be any better.

It's a bit depressing that humans never learn from their mistakes. We went through all of this stuff before in the first half of the last century. But Malthusian crises and growing numbers of humans fighting over resources are never going to go away unless we sterilize our own species.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Davidinho said:


> Nevertheless, they are regularly granted with the right to organize various international events, for instance FIFA 2022, Expo 2020 etc. It can be concluded that your perception of Qatar's governmanet regime was not taken into account when FIFA 2022 host was being determined. And why do you think it can be taken into account when the fate of the Games of 2028 Olympiad is decided?


Why do you think that I think my opinion matters for the awarding of the Olympics? I don't think that my opinion matters. I haven't even expressed an opinion of any kind, in fact. 



Blackhavvk said:


> This looks like an attempt to exert pressure. "If you vote for Putin, did not get the Olympics. If you vote for the pro-European forces, it is possible to get." But I hope *you* understand that exert pressure in this manner is not acceptable. This is contrary to the principles of democracy. *You* must decide for yourself, or do *you* hate my country and do not want to see her venue in 2028, or you are indifferent to my country and may wish to conduct in another country for, but to respect the possibility of holding in Russia, or *you* love Russia and want , that Olympiad was there. Outside of politics. Regardless of the political regime. Because sport is out of politics.
> Sorry google translate


Why are you saying these things to me? I'm just the guy who told you that people don't necessarily hate your country. 

If by saying "you" you're referring to other people here who have been negative towards Russian bids, then that's fine, but then don't quote my posts like your discussing this with me because I wasn't discussing this with you.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

There are Rumours of UAE hosting Summer Olympic 2028. Its either Abu Dhabi or Dubai, but UAE olympic counsel not decided. if this true it will be pushed to October like what happened with Sydney 2000


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

Heres a little history lesson and wakeup call for you. In the 90's a Western puppet was installed in Russia. Western bankers and oligarchs looted Russia and bankrupted the country. Western elite achieved what they wanted with Russia. A broke vassal that was no challenge to US hegemony.

Putin became president and helped stop this looting, got the country back to being sovereign, rebuilt the energy sector, repaid banking debts, and rebuilt the military. Magically then Russia became an "enemy". When Russia was broke and being looted and the people were literally starving to death then there was going to be a big Russia area built in Epocott Center now they get hit with the simplistic propaganda that Russia is a horrible place, full of horrible people, where nothing good ever happens.

As long as Russia is not controlled by the banking cartel and has the ability to stand in the way of Western energy imperialism they will be presented as an 'enemy'. Literally every word about Russia here in the West are lies that are crafted by the bankers and military complex. This is sad and informed Americans like me do what I can to stand up to this.

Part of the problem is it has become part of liberal virtue signaling to have this bizarre hatred of Russia. A large reason for this is Russia's support of Christianity and the family. 

Then when people are called on this bigotry they give some Soros buzzwords about regimes etc and say they hate Putin and not Russia. People like you and your opinions on Russia is basically a mirage. What they think they know about Russia and Putin is all just propaganda. Its not based on reality. 

The Western elite have spent billions over the past decade trying to turn Russia back into a broke puppet but its failed. Now they get more frustrated and reckless and ramp up the propaganda more and more and basically blaming Russia every step of the way for the downfall of globalism and Neoliberal policy in the West.

This in my opinion is a very stupid strategy. The more a light is shone on Russia the more people get to know it independently and have positive feelings. They quickly see what they were told is lies and see a lot of amazing things. This is why so many American Conservatives like myself support Russia.

Heres the reality. Putin will run for president in 2018 and win with around 70%. In the presidential election after that whoever Putin endorses from United Russia will easily win. There isn't going to be a US puppet installed anytime soon because Russia is too hip to that strategy now. If virtue signaling Western liberals don't like this, oh well.

So basically my point is that as long as Russia is at all sovereign they are going to be presented as a 'baddie' by the Western elite. This will only be toned down if Russia was a broke puppet. If this type of puppet leadership was in place in Russia they wouldn't even be able to afford hosting a sporting event. Thats one of the ironic things.

Western sports infrastructure is basically cannibalizing itself with its political attacks. Its a bridge to nowhere.


----------



## Davidinho (Aug 13, 2015)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> There are Rumours of UAE hosting Summer Olympic 2028. Its either Abu Dhabi or Dubai, but UAE olympic counsel not decided. if this true it will be pushed to October like what happened with Sydney 2000


All the Persian Gulf countries are going to be bankrupt till 2028. Therefore, I doubt there are such rumors. If there are, please provide with sources or evidence for them.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Davidinho said:


> All the Persian Gulf countries are going to be bankrupt till 2028. Therefore, I doubt there are such rumors. If there are, please provide with sources or evidence for them.


First of all, the states are referred as the "Arabian Gulf" countries.secondly, i have a link but its in Arabic, no English links to that matter am afraid


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan wants Los Angeles 2024 as the city thinks to bid for 2028 Olympics*

Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala and Lombardy Governor Roberto Maroni have relaunched the idea to bid for the 2028 Olympics as Budapest has withdrawn, leaving Paris and Los Angeles the only bidders for the 2024 Olympics. Italy's financial capital would like to organize the 2028 Games with public and private investments. Milan hosted the world Expo in 2015, but for the Olympics, the fashion capital may need help of Genoa or Venice. 

"There have been some contacts between our region and the IOC" unveiled Antonio Rossi, Councillor for Sports of Lombardy (Milan's region) and Olympic champion who won medals in Barcelona 1992, ​​Atlanta 1996, Sydney 2000 and Athens 2004. Even Oreste Perri, who leads the regional section of Italian National Olympic Committee (CONI) is confident on Milan 2028 bid. A meeting is scheduled to understand what will be the changes adopted by the IOC. But "the withdraw of Rome 2024 make things a bit complicated. We should start from the scratch" local officials said. 

Mayor Sala, who was elected in June 2016, is determinated to improve the city's sporting facilities. However, Milan thinks that the prerequisite for a bid is the victory of Los Angeles. ""Two consecutive Olympic Games in Europe would be an utopia. Americans have to prevail, so our big dream would turn into a goal" mayor said. If LA wins, Milan will start to draw up a plan in late 2017. But if Paris is declared as winner, Milan could bid for 2032 Olympics.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IThomas said:


> *Milan wants Los Angeles 2024 as the city thinks to bid for 2028 Olympics*
> 
> Milan Mayor Giuseppe Sala and Lombardy Governor Roberto Maroni have relaunched the idea to bid for the 2028 Olympics as Budapest has withdrawn, leaving Paris and Los Angeles the only bidders for the 2024 Olympics. Italy's financial capital would like to organize the 2028 Games with public and private investments. Milan hosted the world Expo in 2015, but for the Olympics, the fashion capital may need help of Genoa or Venice.
> 
> ...


A bit of a difficult spot for the Milanese: if Paris gets 2024 then Milan is probably out because it is in Europe. But if LA gets 2024, there has to be no selection of Paris for 2028 at the same time. Sounds like kind of a long-shot for LA to win AND Paris told they aren't guaranteed for 2028.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Brisbane and australia are uncertain to host the Olympics soon.


> Gold Coast 2018 Commonwealth Games Chair Peter Beattie said Friday that he doesn’t think the Olympic Games can return to Australia unless multiple large cities back a joint bid.
> 
> “The Olympics are incredibly expensive — I saw a figure for Tokyo like $90 billion,” Beattie told the Gold Coast Bulletin.
> 
> ...


http://gamesbids.com/eng/summer-oly...turn-to-australia-says-gold-coast-2018-chief/


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Blackhavvk said:


> This looks like an attempt to exert pressure. "If you vote for Putin, did not get the Olympics. If you vote for the pro-European forces, it is possible to get." But I hope you understand that exert pressure in this manner is not acceptable. This is contrary to the principles of democracy. You must decide for yourself, or do you hate my country and do not want to see her venue in 2028, or you are indifferent to my country and may wish to conduct in another country for, but to respect the possibility of holding in Russia, or you love Russia and want , that Olympiad was there. Outside of politics. Regardless of the political regime. Because sport is out of politics.
> Sorry google translate


I hope Russia is never awarded a game so long as they continue to (a) invade their neighbors (Ukraine, Georgia), (b) threaten them (Baltics, Poland, Sweden, Finland), (c) discriminate against the LGBT, (d) ban legitimate opposition candidates from what should be free elections, (e) weaken domestic violence laws that protect victimized women, (f) cheat to win sporting medals, and (g) ignore the plight of migrants from Central Asia who face mob brutality. 

Let's not forget that Russia is also who is propping up people like Le Pen, the American alt-right and Golden Dawn in the West: neo-Nazis and white nationalists. Russia is the biggest funder of these groups in the West, groups who attack the rights of Jews, Muslims, racial minorities, women, the LGBT community and anyone who is different.

Russia is not an innocent snowflake. When Putin and United Russia leave, then we can reconsider. Until then, there are 190 countries that I would prefer to host the Olympics. 

And sport is not outside of politics. Especially in pseudo-authoritarian states where the Games have a strongly symbolic importance. And you know that the Russian state was just found guilty of having encouraged and hidden doping and cheating among Russian athletes, no?


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I hope Russia is never awarded a game so long as they continue to


It's sad that you do not pay attention to the crimes of the United States.


> (a) invade their neighbors (Ukraine, Georgia),


Iraq? Half a million dead children? Can Yugoslavia? Or are these people's lives not important


> (b) threaten them (Baltics, Poland, Sweden, Finland),


The United States threatens not only its neighbors, but all countries in the world that have a different opinion from the US. The United States is even deceiving Russia, sending ships to our shores and establishing nuclear weapons near our borders.


> (c) discriminate against the LGBT,


But in our country policemen do not kill people on a national basis.


> (d) ban legitimate opposition candidates from what should be free elections,


It would be nice if this opposition did not steal money. In any case, we have an opposition. You do not have an opposition. Only visibility. Both your parties actually represent the same people.


> (e) weaken domestic violence laws that protect victimized women,


I hope you did not believe in these tales.


> (f) cheat to win sporting medals, and


Much better than those "medical exceptions" that allow you to legally use dope to almost all of your athletes. With illegal doping you can fight, it's impossible to do this with your fraud.


> (g) ignore the plight of migrants from Central Asia who face mob brutality.


I can not understand what you mean.


> Let's not forget that Russia is also who is propping up people like Le Pen, the American alt-right and Golden Dawn in the West: neo-Nazis and white nationalists. Russia is the biggest funder of these groups in the West, groups who attack the rights of Jews, Muslims, racial minorities, women, the LGBT community and anyone who is different.


You accuse Racism of a country that has hundreds of nationalities and religions. You should check whether it is possible in your country with white skin color to appear in any street


> Russia is not an innocent snowflake. When Putin and United Russia leave, then we can reconsider. Until then, there are 190 countries that I would prefer to host the Olympics.


Of course, you would prefer to hold the Olympic Games in a country like Saudi Arabia or the United States. If in the first there is not only the rights of LGBT people, but also the rights of women, the second just kills Millions of people. The only country that has used nuclear weapons against civilians.


> And sport is not outside of politics. Especially in pseudo-authoritarian states where the Games have a strongly symbolic importance. And you know that the Russian state was just found guilty of having encouraged and hidden doping and cheating among Russian athletes, no?


Sports outside politics. If this is not true for you, then you should not talk about sports.
Sorry google translate


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not naming names, but there is no use discussing anything with someone who is a paid public relations advocate. He is trained to ignore the relevant issues and scattergun whatever dirt he can think up about whoever he thinks you might like.

Best bet is to block him and continue the discussion with people actually interested in improving the Olympic process.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...ward-2024-and-2028-olympics-insists-bach-have

Bach seems to say that winners for both 2024 and 2028 will be selected in September. It's hard to imagine what other solution there would be if the you want "only winners".


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Re: about Russia

At least know I have heard something from the other side of the coin.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

we should open dedicated thread where americans and russians can accuse each others for everything and leave the rest of us in peace :colgate:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Azerbaijan can bid to host Summer Olympics 2028*

Azerbaijan can bid to host the Summer Olympics 2028, the country’s minister of youth and sports, Azad Rahimov, said Tuesday. He added that after its previous attempts to become a host of Olympics, Baku could achieve this goal in 2028.

“There is a need to take into account the state of the country’s infrastructure when appealing to the International Olympic Committee. For instance, the Aquatic palace can accommodate 6,000 spectators. This figure should be 18,000 for the Olympic Games. Certain changes can be possible until that time”, he added. 

http://en.apa.az/azeri-sport/olympiad/azerbaijan-can-bid-to-host-summer-olympics-2028.html


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

"Aquatic Palace" !? lol
Is this the country with the dictator ?
No thanks


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

2028 will go right to either Paris or LA depending on which city wins 2024

why do we even need to discuss other cities winning the 2028 Olympic host

/s


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

Creo que los Juegos Olímpicos se han vuelto demasiado caros. La agenda 2020 es solo una broma, porque el COI sigue otorgando los derechos a grandes ciudades como Tokio 2020, Beijing 2022. 

Los Juegos del 2024 serán en PARIS y los 2028 en LOS ANGELES. El COI se asegurará de una sola vez.

Ahora, grandes ciudades y con mucho dinero tendrán que pensar en los Juegos 2032


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

IThomas said:


> *Azerbaijan can bid to host Summer Olympics 2028*
> 
> Azerbaijan can bid to host the Summer Olympics 2028, the country’s minister of youth and sports, Azad Rahimov, said Tuesday. He added that after its previous attempts to become a host of Olympics, Baku could achieve this goal in 2028.


No thank you. Let's keep the Games far from countries like Azerbaijan, Turkey etc which behave like (or actually are more or less) dictatorships, with whatever this means for the human rights etc.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

potiz81 said:


> No thank you. Let's keep the Games far from countries like Azerbaijan, Turkey etc which behave like (or actually are more or less) dictatorships, with whatever this means for the human rights etc.


you cant host a game with ur attitude reflecting the majority of the western society... Countries like Turkey and Azerbaijan are capable to host and they have the right to do so... i understand that there are standards but these standards has nothing to do with how is the country ran by its political party! look at china for example, it is still a communist country and they hosted almost every sports event! Human rights are far from being practiced in China. now if you want to use LGBT Card over sport matter, sorry but you are less than an intelligent piece of mind who press over the wrong wound. LGBT isn't a human right matter, it is far beyond rights. it is a matter of a community morals and sense of acceptance to such phenomenon. you should understand that many countries have religions, believes and standards that do not apply with western society standards, and you should accept them as much as you accept the LGBT rights. now i know that i attacked you over a point that you did not mention. but i know you will bring it up. on a different note, if a country has the money and the human capital to host any event , they should do it.:cheers:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

IOC unanimously votes and announces 2024 and 2028 will be picked together, subject to approval (which is very likely). It is presumed that LA will be the host although this is not yet determined.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

pesto said:


> IOC unanimously votes and announces 2024 and 2028 will be picked together, subject to approval (which is very likely). It is presumed that LA will be the host although this is not yet determined.


:hammer: So much for playing by the rules. It makes sense to pick 2 in a row at once but you don't change the rules when the deadline to submit a bid has already passed.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

isaidso said:


> :hammer: So much for playing by the rules. It makes sense to pick 2 in a row at once but you don't change the rules when the deadline to submit a bid has already passed.


The IOC has noted that the formal bid process for 2028 does not begin until 2019, although some cities have mentioned their interest. I can't comment on this personally but Bach and others have said so.

In any event, the IOC has the right to change the rules when the system is failing catastrophically. No business organization keeps on a track that is not working.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how cities are picked in the future. The IOC has said that they will be approaching cities they believe have the potential to be candidates and working with them to bring them up to standard. This seems to imply having some limited group "short listed" for each of several future events, depending on when they come up to standard.

If, say, 2 very qualified cities are left for a given year it could be they will choose both for successive games.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> It will be interesting to see how cities are picked in the future. The IOC has said that they will be approaching cities they believe have the potential to be candidates and working with them to bring them up to standard. This seems to imply having some limited group "short listed" for each of several future events, depending on when they come up to standard.
> 
> If, say, 2 very qualified cities are left for a given year it could be they will choose both for successive games.


OK, my feeling is the IOC would like to see the Games in Africa sometime soon. So, they will probably work with RSA to bring Durban up to snuff. By 2026-27, they will know if Durban is a viable host for 2032 or not. At the same time, they will be working with a back-up '32 wannabee host, whoever that might be. 

Geopolitically, and to light a fire under RSA/Durban's seat, they will probably try to get something going with Brisbane or Melbourne -- which sends a very strong signal to RSA/Durban that if you don't get your act together for the time we have reserved for you (2032), if may not be until, say, 2040 or 2044 that they would want to bring the Summer Games to the southern hemisphere again. In other words, to the RSA - it's now or wait at least another 8 years. 

And then, of course, they have the Winter Games, the Youth Winter Games, to dangle to the B+ or less wannabee host cities. But in this scenario of "conferring" with selected, possible hosts, they are in the driver's seat, and nearly have complete control of the entire process.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> OK, my feeling is the IOC would like to see the Games in Africa sometime soon. So, they will probably work with RSA to bring Durban up to snuff. By 2026-27, they will know if Durban is a viable host for 2032 or not. At the same time, they will be working with a back-up '32 wannabee host, whoever that might be.
> 
> Geopolitically, and to light a fire under RSA/Durban's seat, they will probably try to get something going with Brisbane or Melbourne -- which sends a very strong signal to RSA/Durban that if you don't get your act together for the time we have reserved for you (2032), if may not be until, say, 2040 or 2044 that they would want to bring the Summer Games to the southern hemisphere again. In other words, to the RSA - it's now or wait at least another 8 years.
> 
> And then, of course, they have the Winter Games, the Youth Winter Games, to dangle to the B+ or less wannabee host cities. But in this scenario of "conferring" with selected, possible hosts, they are in the driver's seat, and nearly have complete control of the entire process.


Will Durban be able to demonstrate:

- facilities in place that are being fully utilized even without the Olympics?
- a budget that withstands audit by professionals, showing no losses?
- the ability to attract worldwide interest, attendance, viewership?

I understand that ethnic, geographic, etc., political pressures are out there but why risk the image so soon after trying to rebuild it? Or can Durban be made risk-proof?

I would think Milan, Madrid, Toronto, Buenos Aires could get to "Class A" status pretty easily with some coaching on direction. This is off the top of my head, not to count out others.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Knitemplar said:


> OK, my feeling is the IOC would like to see the Games in Africa sometime soon. So, they will probably work with RSA to bring Durban up to snuff. By 2026-27, they will know if Durban is a viable host for 2032 or not. At the same time, they will be working with a back-up '32 wannabee host, whoever that might be.
> 
> Geopolitically, and to light a fire under RSA/Durban's seat,* they will probably try to get something going with Brisbane or Melbourne -- which sends a very strong signal to RSA/Durban that if you don't get your act together for the time we have reserved for you (2032), if may not be until, say, 2040 or 2044 that they would want to bring the Summer Games to the southern hemisphere* again. In other words, to the RSA - it's now or wait at least another 8 years.
> 
> And then, of course, they have the Winter Games, the Youth Winter Games, to dangle to the B+ or less wannabee host cities. But in this scenario of "conferring" with selected, possible hosts, they are in the driver's seat, and nearly have complete control of the entire process.


No way Australia is going to be pawns of some IOC strategy in the interests of another country.
We were royally screwed and humiliated by FIFA in 2010, not going to happen again.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> No way Australia is going to be pawns of some IOC strategy in the interests of another country.
> We were royally screwed and humiliated by FIFA in 2010, not going to happen again.


Tell that to your Olympic Committee. But then again, you score points with the IOC which will remember that in the next round.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> No way Australia is going to be pawns of some IOC strategy in the interests of another country.
> We were royally screwed and humiliated by FIFA in 2010, not going to happen again.


This is what is known as "working out the details". lol.

The bottom line is that there is still only one winner every four years on average. There will still be "losers"; but there will be fewer of them and they will have spent less blood, sweat and tears in the process.

I personally have doubts that cities with serious deficiencies will be repeatedly pushed along; maybe some help, but there will be more than enough "clearly capable of getting there" cities like Milan, Madrid, Toronto, etc. (again, not to exclude others).

And don't forget that London, LA and other former hosts will be sitting there with a full complement of venues (maybe not Paris given their issues with the athlete's village).


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

pesto said:


> And don't forget that London . . . will be sitting there with a full complement of venues (maybe not Paris given their issues with the athlete's village).


Well, not really. #1 - A new Athletes' Village has to rise. #2 - As will a new basketball arena; #3 - As well as a new Indoor Volleyball venue. #4 - The Swim stadium will have to be substantially re-inflated. And #5, even the so-called 2012 "Olympic Stadium" of London. People forget that that was originally intended to be a temporary stadium only. How long its stands will last, who knows? 

And this is also why London is NOT in the running to host the CWG 2022. It NO longer has those crucial venues and installations I noted above. The land needed for an Olympic Village (unless you have large dorms like LA) is the most strategic component in any future SOG bid. 

But even for "ruined" cities like Athens and Sarajevo where a lot of the venues could be dusted up and refurbished for a second use. there seems to be little appetite to return there.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Well, not really. #1 - A new Athletes' Village has to rise. #2 - As will a new basketball arena; #3 - As well as a new Indoor Volleyball venue. #4 - The Swim stadium will have to be substantially re-inflated. And #5, even the so-called 2012 "Olympic Stadium" of London. People forget that that was originally intended to be a temporary stadium only. How long its stands will last, who knows?
> 
> And this is also why London is NOT in the running to host the CWG 2022. It NO longer has those crucial venues and installations I noted above. The land needed for an Olympic Village (unless you have large dorms like LA) is the most strategic component in any future SOG bid.
> 
> But even for "ruined" cities like Athens and Sarajevo where a lot of the venues could be dusted up and refurbished for a second use. there seems to be little appetite to return there.


My bad; put London on the "needs work" list. :lol:

I guess the UCLA and USC dorms will stand LA in good stead since they are largely empty every summer but have to be kept up to high standards to make sure the universities attract students against stiff competition.

LA is still missing some desirable, if not really critical, pieces. The extension of rail to LAX and to Westwood; the rehabilitation of downtown, especially Figueroa between Staples and Exposition Park; the completion of work at the Coliseum, LAFC stadium and Inglewood stadium; the improvement of Hollywood; and addressing of the homeless problem are obvious examples.


----------

